# WHOS GONNA WIN IN VEGAS



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

POST OPINIONS AND PICS


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Inferno.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *



they are?? what car won that shouldn't have??


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *


LOSERS ALL SAY THAT


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 02:45 PM~8730871
> *LOSERS ALL SAY THAT
> *


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 12:45 PM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *


Never heard of that car what class is it in?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

COMON U GUYS HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS ALOT OF FAVORTISM AT LRM SHOWS..


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 03:44 PM~8731972
> *COMON U GUYS HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS ALOT OF FAVORTISM AT LRM SHOWS..
> *


X2  ITS WHO YOU KNOW AND WHO YOU KISS ASS TOO


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8732339
> *X2  ITS WHO YOU KNOW AND WHO YOU KISS ASS TOO
> *


SAD TO SEE PEOPLE FEEL THAT WAY..........THEY SUPPORT US BECAUSE WERE THERE BIGGEST SUPPORTER, NO FAVORTISM AT ALL.ONLY THING THEY DO FOR US IS TRY TO PUT US TOGETHER


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 12:45 PM~8730871
> *LOSERS ALL SAY THAT
> *



I noticed that, always the people who are unknown with buckets :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 01:45 PM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *


no, actually its about points on the scorecard, thats about it.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

this subject can go on and on..congrats to whoever wins


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 03:44 PM~8731972
> *COMON U GUYS HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS ALOT OF FAVORTISM AT LRM SHOWS..
> *


X2


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2007, 04:32 PM~8732339
> *X2  ITS WHO YOU KNOW AND WHO YOU KISS ASS TOO
> *


It's the difference between "pretenders" and "contenders", and we all know ROLLERZONLY are the contenders!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *


not so 'cause dippinit knows everyone at lrm and he never won shit :biggrin:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8732339
> *X2  ITS WHO YOU KNOW AND WHO YOU KISS ASS TOO
> *


 :0  dealer finishes with patterns over it don;t ever win


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8733793
> *:0   dealer finishes with patterns over it don;t ever win
> *


im not building it to compete at lowrider theyr's to much politics involved specially now im building it to cruize doggie  ive been their done that already


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Sep 6 2007, 07:09 PM~8733967
> *im not building it to compete at lowrider theyr's to much politics involved specially now im building it to cruize doggie   ive been their done that already
> *


yes you have, so you know damn well it ain't ass kissing or knowing someone homie


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2007, 06:48 PM~8733733
> *not so 'cause dippinit knows everyone at lrm and he never won shit :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2007, 08:16 PM~8734005
> *yes you have, so you know damn well it ain't ass kissing or knowing someone homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

YOU GUYS GETIN' READY TO PUCKER UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 6 2007, 07:40 PM~8734231
> *YOU GUYS GETIN' READY TO PUCKER UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 6 2007, 08:26 PM~8734717
> *:roflmao:
> *


WHAT THE HELL YOU LAUGHING AT? :uh:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 02:44 PM~8731972
> *COMON U GUYS HAVE TO ADMIT THERE IS ALOT OF FAVORTISM AT LRM SHOWS..
> *



x2


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 10:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 11:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Dippinit's 63!!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 09:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WHO GIVES A FUCK WE'RE HEADIN OUT THERE TO GET PHUCKED UP


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

a trophy is a trophy i build my car as a lifestyle and for the kids... because without this i know alot of people would either be locked up or 6 feet deep...


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 10:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 09:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 7 2007, 02:39 PM~8740518
> *a trophy is a trophy i build my car as a lifestyle and for the kids... because without this i know alot of people would either be locked up or 6 feet deep...
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2007, 06:48 PM~8733733
> *not so 'cause dippinit knows everyone at lrm and he never won shit :biggrin:
> *



not true, I won once, it was at a show in Wilmington, :angry: 
O wait, that was a participation plaque


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 7 2007, 04:39 PM~8740518
> *a trophy is a trophy i build my car as a lifestyle and for the kids... because without this i know alot of people would either be locked up or 6 feet deep...
> *


has it ever crossed your mind that people enter car shows competitively as a lifestyle and as a hobby and to keep their kids off the street?

i know it kept me off the streets when i was being a little hoodrat in my teens.....



different strokes for different folks, stop trippin


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Sep 7 2007, 02:39 PM~8740518
> *a trophy is a trophy i build my car as a lifestyle and for the kids... because without this i know alot of people would either be locked up or 6 feet deep...
> *



That's true, I can understand that, and not everyone is in it to win, but it is also nice to get recognized for your hard work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

I really don't see how anyone can not win, They have 500 classes. now they split the 60's up again. :uh: Now its no fun, cuz there is no one to compete against :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 06:37 PM~8741852
> *I really don't see how anyone can not win, They have 500 classes. now they split the 60's up again.  :uh: Now its no fun, cuz there is no one to compete against :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
all i know is

VEGAS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TIL I 
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 06:37 PM~8741852
> *I really don't see how anyone can not win, They have 500 classes. now they split the 60's up again.  :uh: Now its no fun, cuz there is no one to compete against :0  :0
> *


NO FUN?

TRY COMPETING WITH EDDIES' ORANGE 63 (RO) AND THE GREEN 63 FROM MAJESTICS......


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2007, 06:54 PM~8741939
> *NO FUN?
> 
> TRY COMPETING WITH EDDIES'  ORANGE 63 (RO) AND THE GREEN 63 FROM MAJESTICS......
> *


I meant the class is so small, not that there are no nice cars, but it will be you and someone else. I am in a different class of the orange 63, or green 63


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

i think DIPPINIT is gonna take it :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 07:00 PM~8741975
> *I meant the class is so small, not that there are no nice cars, but it will be you and someone else. I am in a different class of the orange 63, or green 63
> *


I KNOW UR IN DROPTOP BUT IN MY CASE....


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2007, 07:06 PM~8742014
> *I KNOW UR IN DROPTOP BUT IN MY CASE....
> *


bring out fully loaded :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 07:11 PM~8742053
> *bring out fully loaded :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 08:11 PM~8742053
> *bring out fully loaded :0  :0
> *


Is that a challenge I am reading! :0


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 7 2007, 07:40 PM~8741863
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> all i know is
> 
> ...


One co*RO*na, two co*RO*na, three co*RO*na , four................................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post pics of these cars instead of talking ..let us all decide whos is better


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 7 2007, 08:28 PM~8742630
> *post pics of these cars instead of talking ..let us all decide whos is better
> *


Fully Loaded is Troys old 63, the orange 63 is the one on the cover of LRM from RO, and thw green 53 from majestics is the one Doc painted, thats all we are talking about :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Tombstone.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 10:32 PM~8742665
> *Fully Loaded is Troys old 63, the orange 63 is the one on the cover of LRM from RO, and thw green 53 from majestics is the one Doc painted, thats all we are talking about  :0
> *


i dont think i have seen that one, post it up doggie


or do you mean the green '63?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 7 2007, 08:38 PM~8742720
> *i dont think i have seen that one, post it up doggie
> or do you mean the green '63?
> *


got me :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WHOS GONNA WIN CAR OF THE YEAR??
TRUCK OF THE YEAR???
BOMB OF THE YEAR?
BIKE OF THE YEAR???
EURO OF THE YEAR???


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 7 2007, 08:53 PM~8742834
> *WHOS GONNA WIN CAR OF THE YEAR??
> TRUCK OF THE YEAR???
> BOMB OF THE YEAR?
> ...



PROLLY SOME NEW CARS NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT IS THE ORANGE 63 GONNA BE THERE?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

has it qualified for vegas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2007, 04:24 PM~8747173
> *has it qualified for vegas?
> *



O yeah, I forgot about qualifying. I think most people are going to the Inddor SD show to replace Vegas, but I could be wring. Too much of a hassle going to Vegas.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

truck of the year, goes to the full size out of arizona


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Sep 8 2007, 06:54 PM~8747958
> *truck of the year, goes to the full size out of arizona
> *


whos his closest competition?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2007, 09:28 PM~8748677
> *whos his closest competition?
> *


PROPHECY ..."RO"... i think all (bombs and Early model) Trucks are one category...correct me if im wrong


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe might be there too :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

any other opinions


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2007, 07:43 PM~8761519
> *any other opinions
> *


WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT OTHERS OPINION.......U FEEL ME B*RO!*


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 10 2007, 08:54 PM~8761633
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT OTHERS OPINION.......U FEEL ME BRO!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 10 2007, 07:54 PM~8761633
> *WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT OTHERS OPINION.......U FEEL ME BRO!
> *


i really dont manny im ready for vegas. got a big surprise for ROLLERZ


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

HERE IS MY 2 PENNYS 

BOMB OF THE YEAR 
INFERNO
ROLLERZ ONLY

BOMB TRUCK OR TRUCK OF THE YEAR
PROPHECY
ROLLERZ ONLY

EURO OF THE YEAR
??????

BIKE OF THE YEAR
PINNACLE
NOBILITY B.C.

TRIKE OF THE YEAR
WILL BE SOMEONE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY

CAR OF THE YEAR
MY TOYOTA CAMRY

EITHER WAY THE FAMILY WILL BE CLEANING HOUSE AGAIN LIKE WE ALL WAYS DO ABOUT THIS TIME, ROLLERZ ONLY MAFIA WHHHHHHAT


WHERE MY ROLLERZ AT


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8769264
> *i really dont manny im ready for vegas.  got a big surprise for ROLLERZ
> *


u vatos from TEJAS always got some SURPRISES!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 11 2007, 06:50 PM~8769583
> *u vatos from TEJAS always got some SURPRISES!
> *


IM WHITE AND STILL BRINGIN IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2007, 07:28 PM~8769932
> *IM WHITE AND STILL BRINGIN IT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



damn white people


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER+Sep 8 2007, 06:54 PM~8747958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe last years winner the blazer ... does that van with the flip front end count in the truck cat?? maynbe between that and the arizona truck and the van..

bomb car ... the tovars bomb cuz of the detailed of it ..

traditonal ... dark side 58 ....

og car ...bowtieconnection..59 rag ..

bomb truck... the pink one from last year .. or oldies 

car of the year ...i dunno ..gonna be a good one.. shall see and who shows up...

excellence... same as above...

bikes and trikes .,.. leave that for the lil ones to build and compete should be a age limit on that ..no one over 18.. ..lol....unless there building it for their kids..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 11 2007, 08:56 PM~8770772
> *damn white people
> *



i seen ur car looks good...


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 11 2007, 11:53 PM~8771976
> *maybe last years winner the blazer ...  does that van with the flip front end count in the truck cat?? maynbe between that and the arizona truck and the van..
> 
> bomb car ... the tovars bomb cuz of the detailed of it ..
> ...


HMMMM IM SORRY BUT BOMB OF THE YEAR WILL BE INFERNO AGAIN AND AS FOR THE BIKE COMMENT I THINK IT SHOULDNT MATTER THATS LIKE SAYING AN OLD VETERANO SHOULD BUILD THE BOMBS AND SHIT ITS NOT LIKE A 7 YEAR OLD CAN WELD A TANK OR SPRAY A GUN OR BEND METAL(IM SURE THERE IS ONE SOMEWHEWRE)


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Sep 12 2007, 12:11 AM~8772068
> *HMMMM IM SORRY BUT BOMB OF THE YEAR WILL BE INFERNO AGAIN AND AS FOR THE BIKE COMMENT I THINK IT SHOULDNT MATTER THATS LIKE SAYING AN OLD VETERANO SHOULD BUILD THE BOMBS AND SHIT ITS NOT LIKE A 7 YEAR OLD CAN WELD A TANK OR SPRAY A GUN OR BEND METAL(IM SURE THERE IS ONE SOMEWHEWRE)
> *



well im jus giving my 2 pennys about it... never know about anything on whos gonna win... the tovars bomb is clean as fuk and detailed.. i know ur jus backing up ur homie from the club and im backing up my friend as well ..its all good.. good luck..

and the bike comment i jus said that i seen a topic somewhere were some lil dude got robbed on winning for his bike by some older cat ....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE SOME COCKY MOFOS IN HERE...

I'D RATHER CRUISE MY SHIT AND SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS...IMO

FUCK A TROPHY MY RIDE IS ENOUGH....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 11 2007, 11:53 PM~8771976
> *maybe last years winner the blazer ...  does that van with the flip front end count in the truck cat?? maynbe between that and the arizona truck and the van..
> 
> bomb car ... the tovars bomb cuz of the detailed of it ..
> ...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 02:07 AM~8772509
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOME COCKY MOFOS IN HERE...
> 
> I'D RATHER CRUISE MY SHIT AND SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS...IMO
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)

THIS IS FIKE A FUCKING SOAP OPRAH...........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

ILL TELL U HOW IT IS...................







ROLLERZ ONLY


ROLLERZ ONLY


& 


ROLLERZ MUTHAFUQ'N ONLY



LOL...........


GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE IN VEGAS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 12 2007, 08:00 AM~8773258
> *ILL TELL U HOW IT IS...................
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE SOME COCKY MOFOS IN HERE....BWAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 08:20 AM~8773369
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOME COCKY MOFOS IN HERE....BWAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!
> *


I'D RATHER EDIT MY SHIT CUZ SOME SENSITIVE MOFO'S IN HERE...E-THUGS LET'S GET BACK TO WHAT OTHER'S THINK.... :uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 11:09 AM~8774445
> *I'D RATHER EDIT MY SHIT CUZ SOME SENSITIVE MOFO'S IN HERE...E-THUGS LET'S GET BACK TO WHAT OTHER'S THINK.... :uh:
> *


LOL NICE REVERSE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IT AIN'T WORTH TALKING SHIT....TO A FOOL WHO AIN'T WORTH IT.....HE CAN SPEAK TO ME AT A SHOW IF HE'D PREFER THAT.....


----------



## GOLD COAST RYDER (Feb 17, 2007)

> :tears: POOR HATERS!!!! :loco: :yessad: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 11 2007, 11:54 PM~8771982
> *i seen ur car looks good...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, hoping to start the base coat soon :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 11:16 AM~8774474
> *IT AIN'T WORTH TALKING SHIT....TO A FOOL WHO AIN'T WORTH IT.....HE CAN SPEAK TO ME AT A SHOW IF HE'D PREFER THAT.....
> *


my pleasure...I will hit u up....  we're both from Harbor area so should not be no problem. NO E THUGGIN HERE HOMEBOY!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Unless the tovars redid or have another bomb the pura vida has allready ran its 3 titles and cant compeat, best bet for the bomb is the Inferno taking his 3rd year strait. 


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2007, 01:26 AM~8772152
> *well im jus giving my 2 pennys about it... never know about anything on whos gonna win...  the tovars bomb is clean as fuk and detailed.. i know ur jus backing up ur homie from the club and im backing up my friend as well ..its all good.. good luck..
> 
> and the bike comment i jus said that i seen a topic somewhere were some lil dude got robbed on winning for his bike by some older cat ....
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 12:24 PM~8775048
> *my pleasure...I will hit u up....  we're both from Harbor area so should not be no problem. NO E THUGGIN HERE HOMEBOY!
> *


I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT HOMIE...YOU KNOW THE CLUB NAME..LOOK FOR ALEX NEXT TIME YOU SEE DISTINGUISHED AROUND....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 03:10 PM~8776318
> *I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THAT HOMIE...YOU KNOW THE CLUB NAME..LOOK FOR ALEX NEXT TIME YOU SEE DISTINGUISHED AROUND....
> *


ok...homeboy....hahahahha..u're pretty boldbetter back ur words up when i c u!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 03:14 PM~8776349
> *ok...homeboy....hahahahha..u're pretty boldbetter back ur words up when i c u!
> *


ONLY IF YOU KNEW ME....I GIVE RESPECT WHERE IT'S DUE..PLUS HOMIE THIS IS THE INTERENTS...NOW LIKE I WROTE BEFORE....LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 12 2007, 11:39 AM~8774606
> *Thanks, hoping to start the base coat soon :biggrin:
> *


SO WHEN U BUSTING THAT BAD BOY OUT.... :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 88LOW4LIFE_@Sep 6 2007, 09:45 PM~8730364
> *THAT SHOW IS ABOUT "WHO U KNOW"..ACTUALLY ALL LRM SHOWS ARE LIKE THAT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2007, 01:53 AM~8771976
> *bomb car ... the tovars bomb cuz of the detailed of it ..
> *


personal bias aside, as bad ass and clean as that car is, i don't see how it could compete with inferno or the outer limits.

and bomb trucks are no more, they're now together with trucks


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Sep 12 2007, 01:43 PM~8775700
> *Unless the tovars redid or have another bomb the pura vida has allready ran its 3 titles and cant compeat, best bet for the bomb is the Inferno taking his 3rd year strait.
> *



the tovars have a new conv 37 out .. they never did pura vida.. it was the tomas bros...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 12 2007, 04:29 PM~8776874
> *personal bias aside, as bad ass and clean as that car is, i don't see how it could compete with inferno or the outer limits.
> 
> and bomb trucks are no more, they're now together with trucks
> *


well yeah i know tyhe tovars bomb its clean and can get alot of points ..


damm the truck cat is gonna something else then alot of trucks and vanz out there ..should be good...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2007, 06:55 PM~8777491
> *the tovars have a new conv 37 out .. they never did pura vida.. it was the tomas bros...
> 
> 
> *


TOVARS 37 IS THE SHIT THATS WHY THEY TOOK IT TO SAN MATEO JUST TO QUALIFY


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

can....can....cant we all just get along :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 12 2007, 06:01 PM~8777536
> *TOVARS  37 IS  THE  SHIT  THATS  WHY  THEY TOOK IT TO  SAN  MATEO  JUST TO  QUALIFY
> *


Nice car and for what i've heared this could be a good competition between TOVAR and INFERNO....

good luck to those competing this year


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 07:30 PM~8777721
> *can....can....cant we all just get along  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


AINT NO ONE ARGUEING I WAS JUST SAYIN THAT THE TOVARS BOMB LOOKS REAL GOOD THERE IS GONNA BE GOOD COMPETITION IN VEGAS I TELL YOU THAT


----------



## avengemydeath (Feb 22, 2005)

Chris Roark with his 58 Impala. That thing is sick. I seen it in LRM this month. :worship:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 06:30 PM~8777721
> *can....can....cant we all just get along  :dunno:  :happysad:
> *


no one fighting or arguing....but when people start calling others names like COCKY etc. u cant expect US to just sit back and not say shit....I dont see anything COCKY about voicing our own opinion....this is an open FORUM all comments welcome.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Nevertheless, i see a sweep on "CAR of the YEAR"....now that ORGULLO is not competing it's gonna be a landslide...almost like no fun/suspense on that category...

"GAME OVER" Rollerz Only...."ROLLIN MALO" Rollerz Only..."CUTLASS" with J-Lo murals out of Texas (Painted by CANDYMAN) also from ROLLERZ ONLY.

(Not being cocky just my opinion) Maybe I missed another competitor, please correct me if Im wrong!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 7 2007, 08:32 PM~8742665
> *Fully Loaded is Troys old 63, the orange 63 is the one on the cover of LRM from RO, and the green 63 from majestics is the one Doc painted, thats all we are talking about  :0
> *


that 63 from the BIG M will sweep the comp :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Sep 12 2007, 06:48 PM~8777832
> *Chris Roark with his 58 Impala. That thing is sick. I seen it in LRM this month.  :worship:
> *


yeah hes the trditional of the year ...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 12 2007, 06:45 PM~8777819
> *AINT NO ONE ARGUEING I WAS  JUST SAYIN  THAT  THE  TOVARS  BOMB  LOOKS  REAL  GOOD  THERE IS GONNA  BE  GOOD  COMPETITION  IN  VEGAS  I TELL YOU THAT
> *



yup thats for sure ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

yawn.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2007, 09:12 PM~8777960
> *yawn.
> *


yawn your way out this topic weenie :buttkick:


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 12 2007, 08:13 PM~8777970
> *yawn your way out this topic weenie :buttkick:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Trike of the YEAR:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

good luck everybody :biggrin: M will b there


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 12 2007, 07:00 PM~8777894
> *that 63 from the BIG M  will sweep the comp  :0
> *


which 63?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 07:20 PM~8778018
> *which 63?
> *



i think the green one doc patterned out the main event???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 12 2007, 07:13 PM~8777970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what are you smilin' at?....you ain't keepin' it "hood" :angry:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

M


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 12 2007, 07:23 PM~8778048
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice le cab...

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 07:20 PM~8778018
> *which 63?
> *


TODD'S 63 MAIN EVENT


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

that le cab is todds also


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2007, 07:21 PM~8778031
> *i think the one doc patterned out the main event???
> 
> 
> *


EDDIE'S ORANGE 63 BEAT HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES, IM SURE MAJESTICS GOT SOMETHING CHANGED TO IT TO BEAT "SABROSO"...THOSE TWO ARE ALSO GOOD MATCH  ...MY PIECE OF SHIT IS ON THE SAME CATEGORY, NO CHANCE FOR ME THIS YEAR MAYBE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post pics of the contenders

cars trucks etc


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 07:29 PM~8778101
> *EDDIE'S ORANGE 63 BEAT HIM A COUPLE OF TIMES, IM SURE MAJESTICS GOT SOMETHING CHANGED TO IT TO BEAT "SABROSO"...THOSE TWO ARE ALSO GOOD MATCH  ...MY PIECE OF SHIT IS ON THE SAME CATEGORY, NO CHANCE FOR ME THIS YEAR MAYBE NEXT YEAR.
> *



always good competition.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

CERTIFIED GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2007, 07:31 PM~8778107
> *post pics of the contenders
> 
> cars trucks etc
> *



that will take awhile but i wouldnt mind seeing that either ..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 12 2007, 07:34 PM~8778129
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

BOMBS:  OUTER LIMITS!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

BIKE AND TRIKE : FROM NOBILITY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 12 2007, 07:40 PM~8778171
> *BOMBS:   OUTER LIMITS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 forgot bout dat...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 12 2007, 06:45 PM~8777819
> *AINT NO ONE ARGUEING I WAS  JUST SAYIN  THAT  THE  TOVARS  BOMB  LOOKS  REAL  GOOD  THERE IS GONNA  BE  GOOD  COMPETITION  IN  VEGAS  I TELL YOU THAT
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 06:49 PM~8777838
> *no one fighting or arguing....but when people start calling others names like COCKY etc. u cant expect US to just sit back and not say shit....I dont see anything COCKY about voicing our own opinion....this is an open FORUM all comments welcome.
> *


he didnt necessarily say any names.....but it is an open forum like you said bro.....we cant take things personal when something is said in general.....what some people may see as being cocky, some see as just stating the truth. homeboy is just stating his opinion, and in a joking manner if you knew him personally...some people just take things seriously to, but what can we do.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ANY PICS OF THE TOVAR BOMB?????


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:09 PM~8778826
> *
> *


damb you fools are jocking like a mofo up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe you can get 2 cookies for all the help


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

on another note....anyone know if there are still spaces available???


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 08:17 PM~8778915
> *damb you fools are jocking like a mofo up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> maybe you can get 2 cookies for all the help
> *


 :0


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2007, 07:22 PM~8778042
> *Kick rocks ranker!!!!!
> And what are you smilin' at?....you ain't keepin' it "hood" :angry:
> *


lol! i love that your so proud to live in the so called hood........fucking cracks me up every time i read it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:17 PM~8778915
> *damb you fools are jocking like a mofo up in here!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> maybe you can get 2 cookies for all the help
> *


jockin....never.....open forum bro :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:19 PM~8778938
> *jockin....never.....open forum bro  :biggrin:
> *


i guess so! but until someone can take more sweepstakes then ROLLERZ ONLY we shall be COCKY


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:21 PM~8778946
> *i guess so! but until someone can take more sweepstakes then ROLLERZ ONLY  we shall be COCKY
> *


for 1: i never said you guys were cocky.... and 2 i give my respect to all that respect me. as many people on here say....what i say does not reflect what my club thinks...nor anyone else....and i think that goes for EVERYONE on here.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 12 2007, 06:34 PM~8778129
> *CERTIFIED GANGSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 6 2007, 08:14 PM~8735203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








1st place for my lincoln... im 18 too  
not ready for vegas yet though...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2007, 11:15 PM~8778898
> *ANY PICS OF THE TOVAR  BOMB?????
> *


san mateo topics, but they're too damn big to look thru


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Sep 12 2007, 10:26 PM~8778984
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pics of the lincoln...


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:26 PM~8778980
> *for 1: i never said you guys were cocky.... and 2 i give my respect to all that respect me. as many people on here say....what i say does not reflect what my club thinks...nor anyone else....and i think that goes for EVERYONE on here.
> *


dont do anything you guys can go ahead and hate us just like evryone else.............WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 08:28 PM~8778999
> *dont do anything you guys can go ahead and hate us just like evryone else.............WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK
> *


I DONT HATE YOU :cheesy:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 12 2007, 09:30 PM~8779014
> *I DONT HATE YOU  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: YOU LIKE ME EVEN IF I DONT LIVE IN THE HOOD? :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:19 PM~8778930
> *lol! i love that your so proud to live in the  so called hood........fucking cracks me up every time i read it :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: I knew you'd like my response.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 08:31 PM~8779027
> *:biggrin: YOU LIKE ME EVEN IF I DONT LIVE IN THE HOOD? :cheesy:
> *


YEAH YOUR COOL IN MY BOOK


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:28 PM~8778999
> *dont do anything you guys can go ahead and hate us just like evryone else.............WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK
> *


LOL hate, i dont hate....i been around the game long enough to know that there are clubs that thrive on being hated. You keep on wishing we'd or i'd hate, cause then that would mean we jock right? But in reality WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 12 2007, 08:28 PM~8778998
> *pics of the lincoln...
> *



























i did the whole thing myself too


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 12 2007, 09:32 PM~8779037
> *:biggrin: I knew you'd like my response.
> *


I KINDA FELT LIKE YOU THREW ME BAIT BUT I HAD TO BITE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:31 PM~8779027
> *:biggrin: YOU LIKE ME EVEN IF I DONT LIVE IN THE HOOD? :cheesy:
> *


 eh..you get a pass i guess,


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Sep 12 2007, 10:33 PM~8779046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah i seen this when it was stock..all stock except setup? damn clean linc..i love the color on that year model.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8779044
> *LOL hate, i dont hate....i been around the game long enough to know that there are clubs that thrive on being hated. You keep on wishing we'd or i'd hate, cause then that would mean we jock right? But in reality WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK
> *


THERES THE BIG LEAGUES, THEN THERES THE MINOR LEAGUES, THEN THERES TEE BALL.........................WE DONT CARE WHAT TEE BALL PLAYERS THINK


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Sep 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8779046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i respect someone who does everything they can themselves.....whether its a roller, or anyone. clean work bro


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 10:35 PM~8779074
> *THERES THE BIG LEAGUES, THEN THERES THE MINOR LEAGUES, THEN THERES TEE BALL.........................WE DONT CARE WHAT TEE BALL PLAYERS THINK
> *


hey my kids play tee ball.. :angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8779074
> *THERES THE BIG LEAGUES, THEN THERES THE MINOR LEAGUES, THEN THERES TEE BALL.........................WE DONT CARE WHAT TEE BALL PLAYERS THINK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

@ tee ball


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8779074
> *THERES THE BIG LEAGUES, THEN THERES THE MINOR LEAGUES, THEN THERES TEE BALL.........................WE DONT CARE WHAT TEE BALL PLAYERS THINK
> *


if you wanna try and talk like that then....of course rollerz could win the sweepstakes a lot.....except its a LOWrider car show sweepstakes....and rollerz in reality is not just a lowrider car club....its a "all kindza" cars club. taking hummerz and lifted trucks to a LOWrider show....who couldnt win if they had every and any car in the club in different states?


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:40 PM~8779128
> *if you wanna try and talk like that then....of course rollerz could win the sweepstakes a lot.....except its a LOWrider car show sweepstakes....and rollerz in reality is not just a lowrider car club....its a "all kindza" cars club. taking hummerz and lifted trucks to a LOWrider show....who couldnt win if they had every and any car in the club in different states?
> *


WERE NOT A CLUB  WE ARE A FAMILY OF CAR BUILDERS! AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOUR BEST CAR IS A NISSAN :uh: I'LL BUY YOUR CAR JUST TO CRUSH AT THE NEXT LAYITLOW PICNIC..........


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

exalence award--- darkside 58

car- certified gangster... although it should be game over

truck--- trokita loca

bomb---inferno

eruo--- passion

traditional--- darkside 58

bike---pinical

trike---????


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlovin65_@Sep 12 2007, 09:46 PM~8779181
> *exalence award--- darkside 58
> 
> car- certified gangster... although it should be game over
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD BUT THAT TRUCK CAYEGORY IS GONNA BE TOUGH


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:43 PM~8779153
> *WERE NOT A CLUB   WE ARE A FAMILY OF CAR BUILDERS! AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOUR BEST CAR IS A NISSAN :uh: I'LL BUY YOUR CAR JUST TO CRUSH AT THE NEXT LAYITLOW PICNIC..........
> *


So your car must be a daily right on 22's....or a trailer queen? most of us have more important obligations like a house to pay for.....not rent. cars to pay for, bills to pay, and kids to buy things for. i am 26, my wife and i pay for a mortgage on a $500,000 house which costs us $4000 a month, not including bills. raising my son with another one coming next month. So hmm... cost of living for us is about $5500 a month, if i didnt have obligations like that i would have a turntable car myself. family first  the show cars we could have with an extra 4 grand a month :uh:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

x10


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8779252
> *So your car must be a daily right on 22's....or a trailer queen? most of us have more important obligations like a house to pay for.....not rent. cars to pay for, bills to pay, and kids to buy things for. i am 26, my wife and i pay for a mortgage on a $500,000 house which costs us $4000 a month, not including bills. raising my son with another one coming next month. So hmm... cost of living for us is about $5500 a month, if i didnt have obligations like that i would have a turntable car myself. family first   the show cars we could have with an extra 4 grand a month  :uh:
> *


HOUSE I OWN! CAR IS "WAS" A DAILY 62!!!!!! MY 745LI I JUST SOLD......OH AND I ALSO HAVE TWO KIDS AND A WIFE THAT DOSNT WORK. SO KEEP THE SOB STORYS FOR YOUR HOMIES AND GO DRINK A BUD LIGHT


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

ill drop it there...we arent all business owners, athletes, music artists.... us average people do what we can with what little we have....it must feel good to have a bad ass show car....for me personally....it feels better to be paying for a house, and make improvements on that, than be in a rush to have a turntable ride.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:57 PM~8779291
> *HOUSE I OWN! CAR IS "WAS" A DAILY 62!!!!!!  MY 745LI I JUST SOLD......OH AND I ALSO HAVE TWO KIDS AND A WIFE THAT DOSNT WORK. SO KEEP THE SOB STORYS FOR YOUR HOMIES AND GO DRINK A BUD LIGHT
> *


so how old are you and whats your mortgage bro? when you got over 5000 in bills a month and *not* a business owner, just a average working joe, then talk  
probably in your 30's, bought your house when they were in the 200 or 300 thou range...which means your payment is about 1800 to 2500 right?? even with a payment like that i could afford to drop more money into the rides.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 10:59 PM~8779303
> *ill drop it there...we arent all business owners, athletes, music artists.... us average people do what we can with what little we have....it must feel good to have a bad ass show car....for me personally....it feels better to be paying for a house, and make improvements on that, than be in a rush to have a turntable ride.
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 12 2007, 10:05 PM~8779357
> *
> *


  :yes:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

3 KARAT DIAMOND.... :0 

:yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

:uh: its hard to figure out the damn rules for lowrider....so sometimes some cars are in a category just borderline in one category, but they bump them down because they know that in the next category they wont even place, but then in that lower category they win hands down....


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Sep 12 2007, 09:07 PM~8779386
> *3 KARAT DIAMOND.... :0
> 
> :yes:
> *


tecniniqualy shouldent be considerd a traditional car, with that molded frame!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Sep 12 2007, 06:49 PM~8777838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LET IT GO HOMIE...THESE FOOLS AIN'T WORTH IT...THEY JUST A BUNCH OF SHIT TALKERS...IT'S COOL THOUGH BRO...CUZ I'LL GO TO BED SMILING KNOWING THESE FOOLS ARE AT HOME PISSED CONTEMPLATING THEIR NEXT POST....



GET BUTT HURT I'LL BE AT HOME LAUGHING....


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WON'T EDIT MY LAST POST CUZ I WANT YOU TOO SEE WHAT I THINK....

NOW LOOK IT'S THE FREAKIN INTERNET AND FOOLS CATCH FEELINGS IN HERE...THUG PASSION U URSELF STATED THAT IT'S A OPEM FORUM AND ANY COMMENT IS WELCOME....SO Y DID U REPLY TO MY COMMENT AND BRING IT UP LATER AS ME TALKING SHIT.....

GET OVER IT...

LB ROLLER U TALK ALOT OF HEAD BUT FUK IT DOESN'T PHASE ME OR LOWFAIRLANE.....IN THE END HOMIE WE ALL LOG OFF AND FORGET HALF THE SHIT WE TALKED....SHIT I KNOW I DO...


NOW LIKE I STATED BEFORE LETS GET BACK TO THE TOPIC...THIS HAS GOTTEN WAY OUTTA HAND...CUZ FOOLS CAN'T DROP IT...HOMIE STARTED THIS TOPIC TO SEE OTHERS OPINIONS SO LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY...IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE TALKING CLICK ON THE PM SIGN....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 10:20 PM~8779480
> *AIN'T NOBODY CALING NOBODY NAMES...SEEMS TO ME LIKE U CAN'T READ...TOO MUCH THUG PASSION I FORGOT.....
> 
> OH AND IT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU CONTRADICT YOURSELF....
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE U'RE THE ONE BUTT HURT MR *REGAL*.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: ALL THE QUOTES U HAVE DAM...HAHAHAHA....90% of the comments u posted in here DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE TOPIC ITSELF.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 12 2007, 08:54 PM~8777865
> *Nevertheless, i see a sweep on "CAR of the YEAR"....now that ORGULLO is not competing it's gonna be a landslide...almost like no fun/suspense on that category...
> 
> "GAME OVER" Rollerz Only...."ROLLIN MALO" Rollerz Only..."CUTLASS" with J-Lo murals out of Texas (Painted by CANDYMAN) also from ROLLERZ ONLY.
> ...



THE ONE FROM MIAMI.... CERTIFIED GANGSTER.... HE QUALIFIED AT MIAMI.

BUT I FEEL YOU ON THE SWEEP MANNY..... AND DAMN "PURE INSANITY" DIDNT QUALIFY THIS YEAR.


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> PROLLY SOME NEW CARS NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT IS THE ORANGE 63 GONNA BE THERE?
> [/quote
> 
> 
> YES IT WILL :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

> > PROLLY SOME NEW CARS NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT IS THE ORANGE 63 GONNA BE THERE?
> > [/quote
> > YES IT WILL :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 7 2007, 06:45 AM~8734948
> *WHAT THE HELL YOU LAUGHING AT? :uh:
> *


Yo man ever notice how everytime someone asks who's gonna win the titles this year our name always comes up and then a pack of haters show up cryin "Favoritism!!" :roflmao:

To be hated on because you always win is an honor. So let the haters hate! They'll be sittin in the parkin lot cryin in their bucket while we're up on stage collectin our prize and making more history.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 8 2007, 06:53 AM~8742834
> *WHOS GONNA WIN CAR OF THE YEAR??  Rollin Malo  RO
> TRUCK OF THE YEAR???  Prophecy  RO
> BOMB OF THE YEAR? Inferno RO
> ...




Damn no wonder they be hating :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Sep 9 2007, 10:44 PM~8751265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You givin out T-shirts in the goodie bags? :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 12 2007, 10:26 AM~8772152
> *well im jus giving my 2 pennys about it... never know about anything on whos gonna win...  the tovars bomb is clean as fuk and detailed.. i know ur jus backing up ur homie from the club and im backing up my friend as well ..its all good.. good luck..
> 
> and the bike comment i jus said that i seen a topic somewhere were some lil dude got robbed on winning for his bike by some older cat ....
> ...


Kids own cars too but I don't see anyone saying "Why don't kids stick to bikes" . Also don't forget Prophecy Bike (2 time title winner from Rollerz) was owned by a 10 yr old so that blows your theory out of the water


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 10:20 PM~8779480
> *AIN'T NOBODY CALING NOBODY NAMES...SEEMS TO ME LIKE U CAN'T READ...TOO MUCH THUG PASSION I FORGOT.....
> 
> OH AND IT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU CONTRADICT YOURSELF....
> ...


HEY DIPSHIT IF YOUR FORGETTING YOUR CLUB STARTED A TOPIC BECAUSE THE ALTIMA WON A TROPHY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333006

OH YA I GUESS MY HEAD IS IN MY ASS THATS WHY I TALK SO MUCH SHIT  NO HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN HER SON.I JUST LOVE TO PISS PEOPLE OFF FOR FUN AND SO FAR IT WORKS EVERY TIME........


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8780936
> *HEY DIPSHIT IF YOUR FORGETTING YOUR CLUB STARTED A TOPIC BECAUSE THE ALTIMA WON A TROPHY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333006
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:16 AM~8780936
> *HEY DIPSHIT IF YOUR FORGETTING YOUR CLUB STARTED A TOPIC BECAUSE THE ALTIMA WON A TROPHY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333006
> ...


 :0 
bwahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha.......
"EURO CAR OF THE YEAR"


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 12 2007, 09:33 PM~8779044
> *LOL hate, i dont hate....i been around the game long enough to know that there are clubs that thrive on being hated. You keep on wishing we'd or i'd hate, cause then that would mean we jock right? But in reality WE DONT GIVE A FUUUUUUUUCK
> *


OBVIOUSLY... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:43 AM~8779153
> *WERE NOT A CLUB   WE ARE A FAMILY OF CAR BUILDERS! AND I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOUR BEST CAR IS A NISSAN :uh: I'LL BUY YOUR CAR JUST TO CRUSH AT THE NEXT LAYITLOW PICNIC..........
> *


Turn it into a hopper :cheesy:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8779074
> *THERES THE BIG LEAGUES, THEN THERES THE MINOR LEAGUES, THEN THERES TEE BALL.........................WE DONT CARE WHAT TEE BALL PLAYERS THINK
> *


*BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........*


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 13 2007, 08:01 AM~8779321
> *so how old are you and whats your mortgage bro? when you got over 5000 in bills a month and not a business owner, just a average working joe, then talk
> probably in your 30's, bought your house when they were in the 200 or 300 thou range...which means your payment is about 1800 to 2500 right?? even with a payment like that i could afford to drop more money into the rides.
> *



Damn this topic went to shit talkin diapers, rolaids, house payments, socks, toilet paper (that's how I roll :biggrin: ) , go buy some Vasoline and bend over :thumbsup:



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 07:39 AM~8781076
> *Damn this topic went to shit talkin diapers, rolaids, house payments, socks, toilet paper (that's how I roll  :biggrin: ) ,  go buy some Vasoline and bend over :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT.....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...........


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 08:39 AM~8781076
> *Damn this topic went to shit talkin diapers, rolaids, house payments, socks, toilet paper (that's how I roll  :biggrin: ) ,  go buy some Vasoline and bend over :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 07:39 AM~8781076
> *Damn this topic went to shit talkin diapers, rolaids, house payments, socks, toilet paper (that's how I roll  :biggrin: ) ,  go buy some Vasoline and bend over :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SHUUDDDUP U COCKY MOFO....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 13 2007, 08:20 AM~8779480
> *AIN'T NOBODY CALING NOBODY NAMES...SEEMS TO ME LIKE U CAN'T READ...TOO MUCH THUG PASSION I FORGOT.....
> 
> OH AND IT DOESN'T LOOK GOOD WHEN YOU CONTRADICT YOURSELF....
> ...




I read this but all I see is :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Sep 13 2007, 05:41 PM~8781092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wal Mart Customz CC :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 13 2007, 08:32 AM~8779569
> *I WON'T EDIT MY LAST POST CUZ I WANT YOU TOO SEE WHAT I THINK....
> 
> NOW LOOK IT'S THE FREAKIN INTERNET AND FOOLS CATCH FEELINGS IN HERE...THUG PASSION U URSELF STATED THAT IT'S A OPEM FORUM AND ANY COMMENT IS WELCOME....SO Y DID U REPLY TO MY COMMENT AND BRING IT UP LATER AS ME TALKING SHIT.....
> ...




FEELINGS

Feelings, nothing more than feelings,
trying to forget my feelings of love.
Teardrops rolling down on my face,
trying to forget my feelings of love.

Feelings, for all my life I'll feel it.
I wish I've never met you, girl; you'll never come again.

Feelings, wo-o-o feelings,
wo-o-o, feel you again in my arms.

Feelings, feelings like I've never lost you
and feelings like I've never have you again in my heart.

Feelings, for all my life I'll feel it.
I wish I've never met you, girl; you'll never come again.

Feelings, feelings like I've never lost you
and feelings like I've never have you again in my life.

Feelings, wo-o-o feelings,
wo-o-o, feelings again in my arms.
Feelings...(repeat & fade)

- Morris Albert
Feelings


:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 07:44 AM~8781116
> *Wal Mart Customz CC  :dunno:
> *


y do i have a feeling THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT TO GET DELETED


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 13 2007, 05:48 PM~8781142
> *y do i have a feeling THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT TO GET DELETED
> *


Everytime there's a massive ROwnage we get deleted :dunno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 12 2007, 02:07 AM~8772509
> *SOUNDS LIKE SOME COCKY MOFOS IN HERE...
> 
> I'D RATHER CRUISE MY SHIT AND SUPPORT OTHER CLUBS...IMO
> ...


HERES WHERE IT ALL BEGAN..................................................BUT WERE THE ASSHOLE RIGHT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its ok I already have plaques made for the haters. Better luck...................













:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

CAR---GAME OVER
TRUCK----CRAZY CREATIONS
BOMB----INFERNO
EURO----THE PASSION
TRADITIONAL----DARKSIDE DYNASTY
BIKE---PINNACLE
TRIKE----X-TRIKE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

car- aztlan (purple cutlass, RO texas)
truck- vandalized
euro- the passion
bomb- inferno
traditional- darkside dynasty

looks like everyone is pretty much in agreement bout euro, bomb, and traditional. car and truck is where its gonna be interesting with so many competitors.



tovars bomb, for those that were asking


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8781242
> *car- aztlan (purple cutlass, RO texas)
> truck- vandalized
> euro- the passion
> ...


TOVARS BOMB IS VERY CLEAN BUT I DONT THINK THEY WIL WIN IT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 08:21 AM~8781349
> *TOVARS BOMB IS VERY CLEAN BUT I DONT THINK THEY WIL WIN IT
> *


x2 it looks like its just missin a touch of something to to make it right :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8781242
> *car- aztlan (purple cutlass, RO texas)
> truck- vandalized
> euro- the passion
> ...


ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i heard a lot of hype about this car before and after the san mateo show. but, for all the hype i heard, the only pics anybody posted up were like this from this angle, i would have loved to see some undercarriage, motor, interior and set up pics


photographers were slacking :nono: 


car is fuckin gorgeous though


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:36 AM~8781421
> *i heard a lot of hype about this car before and after the san mateo show. but, for all the hype i heard, the only pics anybody posted up were like this from this angle, i would have loved to see some undercarriage, motor, interior and set up pics
> photographers were slacking :nono:
> car is fuckin gorgeous though
> *


THE MURALS ARE SIC BRO, THE PAINT JOB FLAWLESS, SIC ASS AIRCRAFT SETUP, THIS BOMB IS ALL AROUND SIC.....A VERY BEAYTIFUL BOMB


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 10:40 AM~8781439
> *THE MURALS ARE SIC BRO, THE PAINT JOB FLAWLESS, SIC ASS AIRCRAFT SETUP, THIS BOMB IS ALL AROUND SIC.....A VERY BEAYTIFUL BOMB
> *


pics? :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:46 AM~8781474
> *pics?  :0
> *


I DIDN'T TAKE ANY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

IT DONT MATTER WHAT WE THINK ITS ALL UP TO THE JUDGES


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 10:08 AM~8781637
> *IT DONT MATTER WHAT WE  THINK    ITS  ALL  UP TO THE  JUDGES
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 11:07 AM~8781626
> *I DIDN'T TAKE ANY
> *


what-a-loser :nosad:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 13 2007, 10:12 AM~8781655
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: OH YA I FORGOT ITS UP TO YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8781668
> *what-a-loser :nosad:
> *


LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 12 2007, 07:00 PM~8777894
> *that 63 from the BIG M  will sweep the comp  :0
> *



Thats a bold statement, you sould leave it to the owner to make those claims :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 10:18 AM~8781688
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: OH YA  I FORGOT  ITS  UP TO  YOU TOO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: TonyO, lifestyle4life, THUGG PASSION, cadyllac, DIPPINIT


:scrutinize:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Sep 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8733793
> *:0   dealer finishes with patterns over it don;t ever win
> *



just 2 ask & NO DISSRESPECT ...

but what does """ dealer finishes """ mean 

just asking


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Sep 13 2007, 10:59 AM~8781962
> *just 2 ask & NO DISSRESPECT ...
> 
> but what does """ dealer finishes """ mean
> ...


i think he means straight from the dealer , stock paint


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> > PROLLY SOME NEW CARS NO ONE KNOWS ABOUT IS THE ORANGE 63 GONNA BE THERE?
> > [/quote
> > YES IT WILL :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Sep 13 2007, 11:01 AM~8781975
> *i think he means straight from the dealer , stock paint
> *



Gracia$ Bro

that's what I thought He ment & it made Me laugh

ALMOST spit my drink out all over My com-PUTA-dora

thanx 4 the clarification... :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2007, 10:52 AM~8781920
> *Thats a bold statement, you sould leave it to the owner to make those claims :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 10:06 AM~8782020
> *:uh:
> *



I can guarantee you it won't sweep my 63 :0 :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 13 2007, 09:18 AM~8781688
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: OH YA  I FORGOT  ITS  UP TO  YOU TOO  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

*THIS TOPIC SUCKS!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2007, 12:24 PM~8782481
> *I can guarantee you it won't sweep my 63 :0  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2007, 10:24 AM~8782481
> *I can guarantee you it won't sweep my 63 :0  :0
> *


with his money you never know


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2007, 01:54 PM~8783205
> *with his money you never know
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8783205
> *with his money you never know
> *


THATS TRUE!

BUT I THINK TODD WAITED TO THE LAST MINUTE TO DO STUFF :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 08:21 AM~8781349
> *TOVARS BOMB IS VERY CLEAN BUT I DONT THINK THEY WIL WIN IT
> *


now thats a bomb..


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2007, 12:54 PM~8783205
> *with his money you never know
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 12:33 PM~8783510
> *THATS TRUE!
> 
> BUT I THINK TODD WAITED TO THE LAST MINUTE TO DO STUFF :cheesy:
> *


TRUE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2007, 11:24 AM~8782481
> *I can guarantee you it won't sweep my 63 :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 13 2007, 11:24 AM~8782481
> *I can guarantee you it won't sweep my 63 :0  :0
> *


 I'LL BE YOUR HUCKLEBERRY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 06:13 PM~8785398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 05:13 PM~8785398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fukn sick...

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2007, 05:59 PM~8785698
> *fukn sick...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


MAKE SURE YOU DONT GET LEFT IN VEGAS AGAIN FOCKER :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 13 2007, 06:06 PM~8785748
> *MAKE SURE YOU DONT GET LEFT IN VEGAS AGAIN FOCKER :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nah i wont ..cuz i wont make it this year .. :angry: .. \


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 08:04 AM~8781242
> *car- aztlan (purple cutlass, RO texas)
> truck- vandalized
> euro- the passion
> ...


thats a tight ride.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

they should have a luxury class... for caddys ..lincolns... etc... like traditonal class not cut up...

like undertaker... tastefully topeless. i know its a rag ....even 2 door big bodies... like.. royal flush... i know theres alots luxery cars out there ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 06:04 PM~8781242
> *car- aztlan (purple cutlass, RO texas)
> truck- vandalized
> euro- the passion
> ...


Very clean but even The Omen would be able to beat it. Not hating, its an extremely clean ride but its not radical and it don't look like the guy is going for a title with it, he wants to keep it more stock looking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 07:39 AM~8781076
> *Damn this topic went to shit talkin diapers, rolaids, house payments, socks, toilet paper (that's how I roll  :biggrin: ) ,  go buy some Vasoline and bend over :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maybe thats how you roll bro, not me


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8785844
> *Very clean but even The Omen would be able to beat it.  Not hating, its an extremely clean ride but its not radical and it don't look like the guy is going for a title with it, he wants to keep it more stock looking.
> *


 :uh: 
well its not stock got fullypainted candy frame with patterns and murals on the firewall along with detail... and who says you have to radical to win....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 14 2007, 04:17 AM~8785846
> *maybe thats how you roll bro, not me
> *


I use 2 ply what roll do you roll wit?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 14 2007, 04:20 AM~8785863
> *:uh:
> well its not stock got fullypainted candy frame with  patterns  and murals on the firewall along with detail...  and who says you have to radical to win....
> 
> *


True but I don't see it :dunno:

Inferno has fully patterned frame with body lift, fully engraved tranny, engine, undercariage, side pipes, murals on the firewall, massive audio/video points, radical upholstery, right hand side electronic steering... dooz just open a little wider on Inferno mayne.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 13 2007, 05:57 PM~8785689
> *what is that?
> *


this my friend is another ROLLERZ ONLY truck of the year contender


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

[


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 06:27 PM~8785917
> *True but I don't see it :dunno:
> 
> *



well you can see it in vegas...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2007, 08:20 PM~8785863
> *:uh:
> well its not stock got fullypainted candy frame with  patterns  and murals on the firewall along with detail...  and who says you have to radical to win....
> 
> *


gotta agree with this guy, as far as tovars bomb being better than the omen.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 06:34 PM~8785946
> *
> 
> 
> ...


someone had a shit load of free time on their hands,still looks good though.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:14 PM~8785818
> *they should have a luxury class... for caddys ..lincolns... etc... like traditonal class not cut up...
> 
> like  undertaker... tastefully topeless. i know its a rag ....even 2 door big bodies... like.. royal flush... i know theres alots luxery cars out there ...
> ...


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i just saw some super secret spy pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:nono:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 13 2007, 06:40 PM~8785993
> *i just saw some super secret spy pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :nono:
> *



pics or your lying... or its ur truck... :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Sep 13 2007, 06:14 PM~8785818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 13 2007, 06:39 PM~8785982
> *someone had a shit load of free time on their hands,still looks good though.
> *


trust me the time spent wasnt free

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 06:46 PM~8786041
> *trust me the time spent wasnt free
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i believe that.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

IT SHOULD BE CALLED THE BIG TICKET


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8785844
> *Very clean but even The Omen would be able to beat it.  Not hating, its an extremely clean ride but its not radical and it don't look like the guy is going for a title with it, he wants to keep it more stock looking.
> *


actually it is radical, its just not cut up, but it does have all the mods...
SIC ASS BOMB!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SIC'N'TWISTED, 51gjr


SUP GENE


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2007, 06:54 PM~8786103
> *IT SHOULD BE CALLED THE BIG TICKET
> *


say homie i aint hatin or anything, but i know u have ur kandy kustoms shop saying yall did all the work on that van but i coulda swore that chaotic customs over here in houston did all the work on that van??? well atleast for the body and paint????????????????///


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 09:21 PM~8787302
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SIC'N'TWISTED, 51gjr
> SUP GENE
> *


 :tears: Did I lose already


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2007, 09:28 PM~8787357
> *say homie i aint hatin or anything, but i know u have ur kandy kustoms shop saying yall did all the work on that van but i coulda swore that chaotic customs over here in houston did all the work on that van??? well atleast for the body and paint????????????????///
> *


nope i re did it all. it didnt work the first time


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 13 2007, 09:57 PM~8787536
> *:tears: Did I lose already
> *


I VERY MUCH DOUBT IT.......YOUR BOMB IS WAY BETTER


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8787357
> *say homie i aint hatin or anything, but i know u have ur kandy kustoms shop saying yall did all the work on that van but i coulda swore that chaotic customs over here in houston did all the work on that van??? well atleast for the body and paint????????????????///
> *



I'm the owner of Vandalized. Fuck chaotic and Mike (the owner of chaotic). They fucked me on 10gs, if not more. They couldn't even finish the job, and the job they did do had to be redone because it wasn't show quality and the measurements didn't even match up. Since it left their hands (in May) it has been completely redone by John at Kandy Shop (even the body and paint). In the two months before Houston (where it qualified) the frame and belly had to be fixed to make it sit right, then it was completely built back up.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 14 2007, 07:57 AM~8787536
> *:tears: Did I lose already
> *


Yeah the Tovars Bomb won the title but at least you can still go for second :happysad: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2007, 09:01 AM~8789935
> *Yeah the Tovars Bomb won the title but at least you can still go for second :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


But 10g is better :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:14 PM~8785818
> *they should have a luxury class... for caddys ..lincolns... etc... like traditonal class not cut up...
> 
> like  undertaker... tastefully topeless. i know its a rag ....even 2 door big bodies... like.. royal flush... i know theres alots luxery cars out there ...
> ...



royal flush is far from being traditional....shitloads of mods on it.....tastefully topless is now lifted....he had it done before the houston lrm......


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 14 2007, 08:42 AM~8789833
> *I'm the owner of Vandalized.  Fuck chaotic and Mike (the owner of chaotic).  They fucked me on 10gs, if not more.  They couldn't even finish the job, and the job they did do had to be redone because it wasn't show quality and the measurements didn't even match up.  Since it left their hands (in May) it has been completely redone by John at Kandy Shop  (even the body and paint). In the two months before Houston (where it qualified) the frame and belly had to be fixed to make it sit right, then it was completely built back up.
> *


koo like i said no hatin just askin homie cuz i seen it there along while ago twice actually but good job on all the mods homie


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 14 2007, 09:44 AM~8790190
> *But 10g is better :dunno:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: ALMOST HAD IT :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 13 2007, 07:20 PM~8785863
> *:uh:
> well its not stock got fullypainted candy frame with  patterns  and murals on the firewall along with detail...  and who says you have to radical to win....
> 
> *


Since its all based on a point system ,you kinda need to be all radical to win sweeps,the car that fills out the score sheet the best all around wins, it sucks to not be more of a style thing ,thats the 1st time i ever saw that 37 but have herd about it for some time now, ,Inferno jus has alott more tricks and body mods is the big point catergory.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Sep 12 2007, 08:40 PM~8778171
> *BOMBS:   OUTER LIMITS!!!!!!!
> *


Not going to be in Vegas this year, that bomb never got finished, won 2 titles 1/2 done, should be there next year....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Sep 14 2007, 10:29 AM~8790489
> *koo like i said no hatin just askin homie cuz i seen it there along while ago twice actually but good job on all the mods homie
> *


no hatin takin


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Sep 14 2007, 08:42 AM~8789833
> *I'm the owner of Vandalized.  Fuck chaotic and Mike (the owner of chaotic).  They fucked me on 10gs, if not more.  They couldn't even finish the job, and the job they did do had to be redone because it wasn't show quality and the measurements didn't even match up.  Since it left their hands (in May) it has been completely redone by John at Kandy Shop  (even the body and paint). In the two months before Houston (where it qualified) the frame and belly had to be fixed to make it sit right, then it was completely built back up.
> *


I hate hearing stories like that..I've heard many of them. Guys losing thousands of hard earned dollars either on crappy work or even no work at all. Sorry bro.

Shit like that makes one not want to Lowride.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 14 2007, 09:01 AM~8789935
> *Yeah the Tovars Bomb won the title but at least you can still go for second :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Sep 15 2007, 01:21 PM~8796991
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hopefully ROLLIN MALO WILL BE FINISHED BT VEGAS

BUT I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS WITH THE TRUCK CLASS


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ+Sep 15 2007, 12:20 PM~8796985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8785844
> *Very clean but even The Omen would be able to beat it.  Not hating, its an extremely clean ride but its not radical and it don't look like the guy is going for a title with it, he wants to keep it more stock looking.
> *


not a radical, but oooohhhhhh so tastefully done. Not one detail overlooked, and stacked full of points. It is a formidable contender, IMO. But what the hell do I know! I just looked at this ride for a loooonnnnnggg time, and was completely amazed. When one gets to see it in person and knows what they are looking at, they will see and be just as enlightened. TOVARS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job and good luck to all


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Sep 15 2007, 10:51 PM~8799979
> *not a radical, but oooohhhhhh so tastefully done.  Not one detail overlooked, and stacked full of points.  It is a formidable contender, IMO.  But what the hell do I know!  I just looked at this ride for a loooonnnnnggg time, and was completely amazed.  When one gets to see it in person and knows what they are looking at, they will see and be just as enlightened.  TOVARS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: great job and good luck to all
> *


\
very nice ride


----------



## Charles Norris (Sep 4, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2007, 03:54 PM~8783205
> *with his money you never know
> *


Its easy to buy it when you have deep pockets. :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NICE RIDE...
MORE COMPETITORS THE BETTER


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its gona be trouble :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

my point of view if you cant drive ur car u can't really enjoy it. the tovars bomb looks like it can can hit the freeway at any time. im not a fan of TRANSFORMERS and cars with fake switches.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 16 2007, 09:35 PM~8805315
> *my point of view if you cant drive ur car  u can't really enjoy it. the tovars bomb looks like it can can hit the freeway at any time. im not a fan of TRANSFORMERS and cars with fake switches.
> *


It's called "RADICALS"


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Sep 16 2007, 09:35 PM~8805315
> *my point of view if you cant drive ur car  u can't really enjoy it.  im not into TRANSFORMERS and cars with fake switches.
> *


X2


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

UNFORTUNATELY 
(FYI) I'm not planning on building Radicals neither
* BUT* LRM base the judging on scores....major mods included.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 07:52 AM~8781164
> *CAR---GAME OVER
> TRUCK----CRAZY CREATIONS
> BOMB----INFERNO
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

INFERNO IS GOING TO WIN, NOT BECAUSE HE IS A FAMILY MEMBER, THIS GUY PUTS IN ALOT OF WORK & 99% OF HIS RIDE WAS BUILT BY HIMSELF, & ALSO SHOWS ALOT OF DEDICATION TO THE LOWRIDER CIRCUT.....SO GO GET THE TROPHY GENE! & THEN COME BACK AGAIN NEXT YEAR TO TAKE ANOTHER TITLE :biggrin: 

JUST MY 2CENTS, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT....BETTER GO ASK YOUR MAMA! :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think my boy Chris is going to take traditional car ofthe year again


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 17 2007, 03:11 PM~8810623
> *I think my boy Chris is going to take traditional car ofthe year again
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 17 2007, 03:08 PM~8810603
> *INFERNO IS GOING TO WIN, NOT BECAUSE HE IS A FAMILY MEMBER, THIS GUY PUTS IN ALOT OF WORK & 99% OF HIS RIDE WAS BUILT BY HIMSELF, & ALSO SHOWS ALOT OF DEDICATION TO THE LOWRIDER CIRCUT.....SO GO GET THE TROPHY GENE! & THEN COME BACK AGAIN NEXT YEAR TO TAKE ANOTHER TITLE :biggrin:
> 
> JUST MY 2CENTS, IF YOU DONT LIKE IT....BETTER GO ASK YOUR MAMA! :0
> *


much props to him it ain't easy to do it your self


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Sep 16 2007, 12:25 PM~8802004
> *Its easy to buy it when you have deep pockets.  :0
> *


YOU SHOULD KNOW HUH


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 17 2007, 03:11 PM~8810623
> *I think my boy Chris is going to take traditional car ofthe year again
> 
> 
> ...


GOTS MY VOTE FOR TRAD OF THE YEAR!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how are we supposed to know we arent the judges :uh:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 03:51 PM~8810850
> *how are we supposed to know we arent the judges :uh:
> *


Opinions...


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 17 2007, 03:23 PM~8810689
> *YOU SHOULD KNOW HUH
> *


Rich Lemme dig in your pockets  lol


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Sep 18 2007, 09:19 AM~8816335
> *Rich Lemme dig in your pockets   lol
> *


IM BROKE


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 17 2007, 06:23 PM~8810689
> *YOU SHOULD KNOW HUH
> *


Shit. . . . . . . I don't have money to fuck around with them cars. :nosad:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 17 2007, 03:04 PM~8810571
> *:biggrin:
> *


looks like a pretty good list except the truck class


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

i'll b going for 1st...in tha FATTED AND TATTED :biggrin: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Sep 18 2007, 04:25 PM~8819018
> *i'll b going for 1st...in tha FATTED AND TATTED :biggrin:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *



IF THAT WAS THE CASE I WOULD WIN....


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 18 2007, 06:12 PM~8819730
> *IF THAT WAS THE CASE I WOULD WIN....
> 
> 
> *


im getting there...i'll take third place


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 18 2007, 06:50 PM~8820027
> *im getting there...i'll take third place
> *



no shyt ur getting tatted down >??? :0 or being part of the big belly crew??? or both...


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

hopfully both :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOOTIE MAC MILLION_@Sep 18 2007, 07:06 PM~8820164
> *hopfully both :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


give me a couple of months....hopefully I'll be close to what u got...TATTED and FATTED :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait to head out... almost time


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

MY 2 CENTS / CERTIFIED GANGSTER FOR LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 13 2007, 07:52 AM~8781164
> *CAR---GAME OVER
> TRUCK----CRAZY CREATIONS
> BOMB----INFERNO
> ...


 that sounds more realistic


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Sep 19 2007, 04:56 PM~8827138
> *MY 2 CENTS / CERTIFIED GANGSTER FOR LOW RIDER OF THE YEAR!!!
> *


never knew he was going :dunno: damn large makin the trip ?? thats a long ass drive


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 19 2007, 05:06 PM~8827199
> *never knew he was going  :dunno:  damn large makin the trip ?? thats a long ass drive
> *



nah he aint showing cuz its mines now.... :cheesy: 


 ..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 17 2007, 05:51 PM~8810850
> *how are we supposed to know we arent the judges :uh:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 19 2007, 05:06 PM~8827199
> *never knew he was going  :dunno:  damn large makin the trip ?? thats a long ass drive
> *



heard rumors of it gettin redone and took to a totally differnt leval :0 




:dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2007, 06:46 PM~8827948
> *heard rumors of it gettin redone and took to a totally differnt leval :0
> :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 18 2007, 01:11 AM~8810623
> *I think my boy Chris is going to take traditional car ofthe year again
> 
> 
> ...


That car is bad ass bro mad props :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 19 2007, 08:50 PM~8827552
> *nah he aint showing cuz its mines now.... :cheesy:
> ..
> *


Aw man why you gotta tell everbody! You promised to let me cruise it down the shaw! Come on man just one more time please, i'll bring it back with a full tank!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 19 2007, 08:06 PM~8827199
> *never knew he was going  :dunno:  damn large makin the trip ?? thats a long ass drive
> *


Your telling me, stoping for gas every half hour sucks, not to mention i got more bugs in my mouth that a venus fly trap! Its cold, raining, and everybody keeps yelling "Get off the road STUIPID ASS!" 

Im never gonna ride this scooter again from florida to cali! Good thing Mr.Impala decided to ride his scooter too to keep me motovated! Thanks BIG GUY! 

How'd id let ya talk me into this!


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 13 2007, 09:40 PM~8785993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damm nothing is safe anymore, the truth is me and Mr.Impala have been working extra hard for the hard body competition, our training consits of getting up at 5 am ruinning 12 laps around Dunkin Doughnuts, doing lunges in the McDonalds drive through, jumping jacks in Jack in the Box, squats and strecthes in Starbucks, pull-ups in Pollo Loco,20 reps of curls in Del Taco, and cooling down in 7-Eleven with a nice small light slurpee of course, we gotta eat some time! Get ready, were bringing the fat man back to the top again, so belly up!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 09:42 AM~8831856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:42 AM~8831856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 10:42 AM~8831856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna be all new champions this year


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 04:58 PM~8843233
> *gonna be all new champions this year
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

NOT FOR THE BOMB CATEGORY


----------



## HOOTIE MAC MILLION (Feb 15, 2006)

DAMN ..LARGE THAT TREA-0-5 GOT U ROLL'N IN A ZOOT SUIT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 05:00 PM~8843247
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> NOT FOR THE BOMB CATEGORY
> *


thats right gene will take it
new car and truck champs


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 05:04 PM~8843268
> *thats right gene will take it new car and truck champs
> *


THATS FOR SURE


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the shit talkin has already begun


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8831745
> *Your telling me, stoping for gas every half hour sucks, not to mention i got more bugs in my mouth that a venus fly trap! Its cold, raining, and everybody keeps yelling "Get off the road STUIPID ASS!"
> 
> Im never gonna ride this scooter again from florida to cali! Good thing Mr.Impala decided to ride his scooter too to keep me motovated! Thanks BIG GUY!
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2007, 06:07 PM~8843618
> *Any more pics of the undercarriage??
> *


undies look stock to me


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 06:12 PM~8843647
> *undies look stock to me
> *



I don't know, Looks like powerballs under the coil overs :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

vented slotted rotrs. I would get hernan to engrave the kickstand tho :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is that a fiberglass dash


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 20 2007, 08:26 AM~8831745
> *Your telling me, stoping for gas every half hour sucks, not to mention i got more bugs in my mouth that a venus fly trap! Its cold, raining, and everybody keeps yelling "Get off the road STUIPID ASS!"
> 
> Im never gonna ride this scooter again from florida to cali! Good thing Mr.Impala decided to ride his scooter too to keep me motovated! Thanks BIG GUY!
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who did that kandy paint job


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 06:21 PM~8843697
> *is that a fiberglass dash
> *


LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 21 2007, 06:14 PM~8843659
> *I don't know, Looks like powerballs under the coil overs :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



yup thoser are STILLMAN shocks....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks custom to me


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Sep 21 2007, 09:07 PM~8843618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao, well since you guys ask its a house of kolor candy magenta, i chromed the wheels, brakes, calippers, everything...The motor was bored out, swap out the pistons, kevlar belt, and more! Seat was wrapped with the same leather from my car. And its got a sneaky pete in it (NOS) but for me to spray it i gotta put the wheelie bars on.......

Any more questions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 22 2007, 10:35 PM~8850536
> *Lmao, well since you guys ask its a house of kolor candy magenta, i chromed the wheels, brakes, calippers, everything...The motor was bored out, swap out the pistons, kevlar belt, and more! Seat was wrapped with the same leather from my car. And its got a sneaky pete in it (NOS) but for me to spray it i gotta put the wheelie bars on.......
> 
> Any more questions?
> *




hahahaha damn that's gangster :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2007, 10:38 PM~8850557
> *hahahaha damn that's gangster :biggrin:
> *


ITS SATURDAY WHAT R U DOING HOME PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 22 2007, 10:42 PM~8850591
> *ITS SATURDAY WHAT R U DOING HOME PLAYER :biggrin:
> *



takin care the kidz, drinking a lil wine, and watching UFC :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Sep 22 2007, 10:48 PM~8850631
> *takin care the kidz, drinking a lil wine, and watching UFC :biggrin:
> *


now thats gansta


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Sep 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8730966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

contender????


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

OG OF THE YR :biggrin:







[/IMG]


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:







[/IMG]


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0







[/IMG]


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

tt


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2007, 05:31 AM~8899483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think so :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I shoudl win truck of the Year, but I'm sure everyone feels the same way. With all my respect to RO the Van and Prophecy better have been working 24/7 on there vehicles because I did and I will be even in the parking lot when I'm waiting in Line on Firday. I'm barely going to start setting my suspension and tranny tomorow so I can test drive the truck on Thursday it is a circus at my house , but I'am not taking anything for granted this year like the year that Deep impact showed up and pura plata re did it. 

*Krazy Kreation 91 Chevy silverdao.*
After winning Best in Show in San diego I have added

New engraved windows which I had scored very low in SD
New interior Very nice and I think people are going to love it Thanks Gabe
Crazy Bed Finished had 0 points in Sd and I am sure I will have full point's at vegas
More Mods Surprise in Vegas
More engraving starting with tranny but alot more than you can imagine 
New display had very low score did not even have a display in SD and still took Best in show
More custom part's in the interior that are engraved and 2 toned I really like the mix I did with Metal painted Dash,Fabric and engraved part's along with Fiberglass speaker work along the whole truck.

I will post pictures on Wednsday very top secret pictures it will be too late to react anyways


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its too late now put em up

i just hope everyones prepared foe battle


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2007, 11:02 PM~8904734
> *its too late now put em up
> 
> i just hope everyones prepared foe battle
> *


I can't I don't have any I still haven't put it all together that is why wednsday maybe tomorrow


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CONTENDERS GOING TO VEGAS.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 30 2007, 11:19 PM~8904844
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL  CONTENDERS GOING TO VEGAS.
> *


Hey I heard you weren't going to Vegas ?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

THE RETURN OF SOUTH SIDE PLAYER??? Hmmm!!!!

 Never know! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 1 2007, 12:56 AM~8904686
> *I think I shoudl win truck of the Year, but I'm sure everyone feels the same way. With all my respect to RO the Van and Prophecy better have been working 24/7 on there vehicles because I did and I will be even in the parking lot when I'm waiting in Line on Firday. I'm barely going to start setting my suspension and tranny tomorow so I can test drive the truck on Thursday it is a circus at my house , but I'am not taking anything for granted this year like the year that Deep impact showed up and pura plata re did it.
> 
> Krazy Kreation 91 Chevy silverdao.
> ...



DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE YOUR TRUCK AND CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW VERSION, BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD COMPETITION IF PURE INSANITY WOULD HAVE QUALIFIED THIS YEAR......


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

I cant wait to see Pure Insanity, I heard they redid it. Going for truck of the year once again...


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

NICE COMPETITION...CANT WAIT!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 1 2007, 01:30 AM~8905129
> *THE RETURN OF SOUTH SIDE PLAYER??? Hmmm!!!!
> 
> Never know! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 1 2007, 07:54 AM~8906058
> *:0  :0
> *


 what up big homie


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 1 2007, 08:56 AM~8906071
> *what up big homie
> *


SUPP DOGG ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Sep 30 2007, 11:30 PM~8905129
> *THE RETURN OF SOUTH SIDE PLAYER??? Hmmm!!!!
> 
> Never know! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I KNEW THAT WAS IT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jefe (Nov 30, 2004)

Krazy Kreations, Vandalized, Prophecy, Blazer from last 2 years, any other contenders? Now that the Bomb trucks go against all other trucks, it's going be tough.


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Sep 30 2007, 08:10 AM~8899729
> *OG OF THE YR  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAMM THAT WILL BE 4 YEARS IN A ROW...



WELL GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF THE HOMIES SHOWING FROM SOUTH SIDE ..SEEN A FEW NICE RIDES COMING OUT ..

AND SMILEY WITH ATH CLEANEST 2 DOOR CADDY FROM MAJESTICS ..GOOD LUCK .. :thumbsup: 


AND LARGE TAKE CAR OF BOTH OF MY CARS..''CG '' AND ''SSP'' SEE YA WHEN U GET BACK... :biggrin: 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 1 2007, 09:39 PM~8911783
> *DAMM THAT WILL BE 4 YEARS IN A ROW...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 1 2007, 06:22 AM~8905654
> *DONT GET ME WRONG I LOVE YOUR TRUCK AND CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW VERSION, BUT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A GOOD COMPETITION IF PURE INSANITY WOULD HAVE QUALIFIED THIS YEAR......
> *


No doubt about it Pure insanity is a legend and I expect when he comes out next year he will have built an unbeatable truck. You should check out my truck in Vegas though I don't think people are expecting what I am bringing This year. Next year will be a Big one again and that's good because it should be every year where we are battling for the Title it makes it worth it .


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 2 2007, 11:33 PM~8921291
> *No doubt about it Pure insanity is a legend and I expect when he comes out next year he will have built an unbeatable truck. You should check out my truck in Vegas though I don't think people are expecting what I am bringing This year. Next year will be a Big one again and that's good because it should be every year where we are battling for the Title it makes it worth it .
> *



I THOUGHT U SHOULD HAVE WON IT ONE YEAR THAT SUDEN IMPACT WON..I JUS THOUGHT URS HAD WAY MORE DETAIL IN IT...GOOD LUCK/...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

vegas bound se ya on the road


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2007, 10:05 AM~8923608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real Nice Good luck !


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 2 2007, 11:35 PM~8921307
> *I THOUGHT U SHOULD HAVE WON IT ONE YEAR THAT SUDEN IMPACT WON..I JUS THOUGHT URS HAD WAY MORE DETAIL IN IT...GOOD LUCK/...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 4 2007, 06:14 AM~8929701
> *Real Nice Good luck !
> *


i thought you were posting pics on wednesday :dunno:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

well im already here in vegas.....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 4 2007, 07:38 AM~8930100
> *i thought you were posting pics on wednesday :dunno:
> *


We just test drove after working on it 48 hours non stop. Did not have time sorry.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ANY NEWS? RESULTS?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: Skim, BIG ED, sugardaddy, NoCaddyLikeMine, blvd ace miami, sweetnothings-65, PINK86REGAL, caprice76, juiced67impala, TheKrush


:0


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 06:56 PM~8948994
> *ANY NEWS? RESULTS?
> *


x2


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Any news?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Oct 7 2007, 07:42 PM~8949257
> *Any news?
> *


GAME OVER 1ST AND CERTIFIED GANGSTER 2ND..

TRUCK OF THE YEAR ..THE ONE FROM UNIQUES THAT CLASS WAS MIXED WITH BOMB TRYUCKS ASWELL

TRADIONAL ..WENT TO FUASTINO WITH THE 58 FROM USC...

OG WENT TO ERIC WESTMAN WITH HIS 63 


BOMB CAR ..INFERNO AND TOVARS 2ND PLACE 

AND TOVARS GOT LOWRIDER EXECELLNCE AWARD...


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

CONGRATS ERIC (MINT CONDITION) :thumbsup:


----------



## Smooth Operator (Dec 23, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Oct 7 2007, 11:17 PM~8950625
> *CONGRATS ERIC (MINT CONDITION)  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 Congrats. my brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

who paid lrm to win or make others lose?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

3 Times in a ROW


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 10 2007, 01:38 AM~8967075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That is one badass car, congrats. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------

